# دليل تعليم PowerMill الرسمي من شركة Delcam



## هادي نيسان (8 مايو 2008)

مرفق دليل تعليم powermill
File: PowerMill6.part1.rar
DownloadLink: http://rapidshare.com/files/113390883/PowerMill6.part1.rar
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
File: PowerMill6.part2.rar
DownloadLink: http://rapidshare.com/files/113391054/PowerMill6.part2.rar
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
File: PowerMill6.part3.rar
DownloadLink: http://rapidshare.com/files/113391309/PowerMill6.part3.rar
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
File: PowerMill6.part4.rar
DownloadLink: http://rapidshare.com/files/113391556/PowerMill6.part4.rar
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
File: PowerMill6.part5.rar
DownloadLink: http://rapidshare.com/files/113391741/PowerMill6.part5.rar
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
File: PowerMill6.part6.rar
DownloadLink: http://rapidshare.com/files/113391890/PowerMill6.part6.rar
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
File: PowerMill6.part7.rar
DownloadLink: http://rapidshare.com/files/113392096/PowerMill6.part7.rar
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
File: PowerMill6.part8.rar
DownloadLink: http://rapidshare.com/files/113392129/PowerMill6.part8.rar
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## الأسكندراني (9 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأسكندراني (9 مايو 2008)

لقد قمت بتحميل الجزء الأول ولكن عند فتحه تظهر الرسالة التالية
you need to have the following volume to continue extraction
D:\PowerMill6[1].part3.rar
insert a disk with this volume and press OK to try again or Cancel to break extraction
أرجوا المساعدة في كيفية فتح الملف


----------



## هادي نيسان (11 مايو 2008)

عزيزي اسكندراني يجب ان تقوم بتحميل كافة الأجزاء قبل فك الضغد


----------



## هادي نيسان (11 مايو 2008)

عزيزي اسكندراني يجب ان تقوم بتحميل كافة الأجزاء قبل فك الضغد


----------



## هادي نيسان (11 مايو 2008)

عزيزي اسكندراني يجب ان تقوم بتحميل كافة الأجزاء قبل فك الضغد


----------



## الأسكندراني (13 مايو 2008)

أخي هادي أرجوا رفع البرنامج (powermill) في أقرب وقت


----------



## momo-gti4 (22 مايو 2008)

شكرا يا غالي


----------



## AUTOCAD (28 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك كتاب رائع لبرنامج قور في الكام


----------



## الأسكندراني (10 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم:56:
ياشباب اذا حد عندة البرنامج ياريت يرفعه أو يبعته على الميل


----------



## عاطف ماضى (21 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيراً


----------



## محمود1307 (14 يناير 2009)

_تسمحلى أقولك انت باشششششششششششششششا من البشوات فى المنتدى وربنا يكرمك ببنت الحلال لو مكنتتش مجوز.
ولو وجوز يكرمك بخلفتك.
ولو مخلف يكرمك بخلفتهم.............
المهم ربنا يكرمك_


----------



## haythemvip (11 مارس 2009)

جارى التحميل والتجربة وجزاكم الله خير اولكن رابط البرنامج لايعمل


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (11 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشكور على المجهود الجميل ده
ده رابط للاصدار الجديد من البرنامج
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114028.html


----------



## اسامه سيد حسن (14 يونيو 2009)

انا عندي البرنامج لكن مشعارف ارفعه ليكم يريت حد يقلي ارفعه اذاي


----------



## الجلاب (15 يونيو 2009)

*جارى التحميل والتجربة وجزاكم الله خير اوبارك الله فيكم على العلم النافع ونرجو المزيد يااخ هادى
*


----------



## Mohamed Husien (7 أكتوبر 2009)

عزيزي الأسكندراني لو ممكن تعرف تحضر لنا نفس الكتاب لكن اصدار 8009 لأني لم اجد الأصدار السادس مطلقا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ajamco (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

لقد تم تنزيل جميع الاجزاء وهم العدد 8 ولكن لا يقبل فك الضغط الرجاء المساعدة
تظهرالرسالة ديه please insert the disk containing


ماذا افعل اريد الحل


----------



## alfons (23 يناير 2010)

روابط التحميل الخاصه يتعليم powermill لا تعمل


----------

